
New YouTube iOS update brings stretched phone interface to the the iPad - tdkl
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/05/youtube-app-redesign-update/
======
makecheck
In theory I like the idea that developers can now push useful updates to all
of their customers like never before.

In practice, though, we see too many versions that are garbage. Why is that?

Google is far from the first offender (plenty of unnecessary redesigns and
feature-removing "upgrades" coming from Apple and Microsoft too, say) but it's
becoming a fundamental software architecture issue.

It's getting to the point where I want a 3-tiered set of app-updating
preferences that says "low-level security updates and fixes are automatically
OK", "prompt me for any new-feature updates" and "hell no on any re-peanut-
buttering-of-the-UI updates".

------
tdkl
Just in case if you can't see the iPad screenshot, here :
[http://m.imgur.com/Q6nPjaY](http://m.imgur.com/Q6nPjaY)

Their own guidelines: [http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/Screen...](http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/Screen-Shot-2014-11-14-at-10.29.53-PM.png)

It's like they decided that if their tablet apps are going to be bad stretched
out phone UIs, the other platform can't have a dedicated tablet UI either.

